# How long did your clinic leave you on progesterone after natural FET BFP?



## aua (Sep 22, 2008)

I am trying to get a feel for what it roughly the 'norm' for progesterone after a natural FET?  In theory your corpus luteum is meant to provide the progesterone until the placenta kicks in but I've come from a clinic where everyone is on progesterone until 12 weeks of the pregnancy.


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

It really does vary from clinic to clinic.  I was at Oxford and on a fresh or frozen(Natural) cycle of IVF you got progesterone support up until OTD and then stopped the pessaries regardless of the outcome.  They say, like you have stated that during fresh or natural frozen cycle's you get progesterone support from the corpus luteum and there is no need to take them any longer.

I am now starting a fresh cycle again with another clinic and they have advised that if I get a BFP then I will need to take them up until  I am 12 weeks pregnant. 

You will certainly see lots of pro's and con's regarding progesterone support.  As for what is normal who knows! 

Stacey
x


----------



## clarabell1973 (May 18, 2011)

My clinic keeps you on them until 30 weeks preg...eeek...my clinic is in the Czech Rep but i live in France and it is also their protocol too...my doc is happy i am going to go for antinatal care if all goes well in France as the UK usually stop at 12 weeks....i guess i am lucky i have not reacted badly to them xx


----------



## clarabell1973 (May 18, 2011)

hi my late baby loss came after i fell down the stairs....i usually passed the baby in the bathroom then went for a D & C. I was left infertile after a square of gauze was left in post surgery for 2 year...it was only discovered when i went into a pool with some special needs kids i worked with and i felt pain down below...ran to loo and pulled it out....the docs said it was amazing i was alive but other than the odd infection i had been fine....so the long fertility road started...this was around 17 year ago so it been a long ride.. and quite a few things happened in between....i have been with my fiance for 8 ish years now and he has 2 girls from his last relationship...who i adore and i get on mega well with their mummy...in fact they often come and stay with us in France...so that side of things is so good....i got a message off their mum last night telling me she has everything crossed for us because she knows i will be a fab mum as she thinks i am a fab mum to her children...bless xx...As for South Africa...long story lol...but I am a nursery nurse and worked for years in maternity and special care...but felt i needed a change...We loved the South of France so moved here about 2 and a half years a ago and i got a job as a nanny in Monaco which i love...but the family have decided to return to South Africa so myself and their 2nd nanny who is also my friends daughter went with them...i do 6 weeks there and 3 weeks at home, as of June they are coming back to France for 2 month and when they return in July i wont be going back as i want to be here with my dogs and partner..He had built up his business here and doing so well and we are so lucky to live in our gorgeous villa in the mountains...i just want to be home ......
I am injecting fraxiparin atm to help the placenta with not clotting but the Czech doctor tested me for everything and said other than my blocked tubes i have perfect workings to be a mummy...I love my Czech doctor and if all goes well the baby will be taken back to meet the people who gave him/her life.
Thank you for you bubbles i re tested today and got a line straight away all be it faint...so so happy....its killing me because my partners kids are praying every day for a sibling lol and i cant tell them yet. 
We plan to return to the UK to have the baby so i can be with my family and i will go to the hospital i worked in as they know me and know how pushy i am with breastfeeding as i was a lactation consultant......lol....i will make the worst patient....luckily the autumn will be arriving in SA by the time i start showing, unfortunately the summer will be in France when i start showing...cant win lol xxxx


----------

